# Next Zeiss lens?



## Davephoto (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I own the 5D Mark III and a Zeiss 50mm 2.0 prime. I'm ready for a Zeis wide angle, such as the 25mm, 28 or 35. What would be a good buy for video (music videos, shorts)?

Thanks and have a good day,

Dave


----------



## Policar (Oct 13, 2012)

A normal lens kit for dramatic cinema is 18mm, 25mm, 35mm, 50mm, and 85mm or 28-135mm on FF.

I find for music videos (on the 5D) I am likely to go very wide to make a space dramatic and make dolly moves feel "big" so I often go as wide as 14mm or 17mm, but then I usually crop to widescreen. For beauty I like to shoot as long as possible, 135mm or 200mm to flatten faces. So I don't think this is an easy answer. You need it all. For standard coverage of dance I like a UWA of the space, axial punch in that's just tighter than normal, mild WAs for the diagonals, and a portrait lens for the talent, straight on the face.

I also feel ZE lenses are very overrated (they're still good, but terrible values); that said they rent well and clients like them so they are good for pros who want a high end brand. But they're just average performers (with nice coatings, admittedly) and for shooting video at normal stops (f2.8-f8) you'll get the same results with anything. Since getting a 28mm, 35mm, 85mm, and 135mm to complete the kit is prohibitively expensive, I'd just go by feel. Take out a zoom for a while and see what you want. Focal length is all that matters; performance will be fine with anything. I'd go 28mm f2 since I like that focal length, but I also love 35mm on FF a whole lot. But then you don't have enough variation between that and the 50mm (which I also like on FF; 85mm is not as nice, but I use it occasionally).

So buy what you like and rent more when you shoot. If I am shooting a music video I'd like the 16-28mm or a 14mm L for the space, the 24-70mm zooms for coverage, and the 70-200mm zoom for additional coverage and beauty CUs. And three cameras, one with each lens. But I am not a pro so this is just...preference.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

The Zeiss 21mm is recognized as one of the finest lenses. I'm not a big Zeiss fan, but from what I've seen, it is not overrated.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Oct 13, 2012)

I would also recommend the 21mm. Borrowed it once from a colleague and fell in love immediately.


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 18, 2012)

+1 on the 21mm f/2.8, excellent wide angle. I've heard great things about the 18mm f/3.5 also but never used it. Then of course there is the $3k 15mm f/2.8, which is absolutely outstanding from what I've heard. 

I think the 21mm would be a great choice, and maybe a Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm f/2.8 for ultra wide shots. That lens is only like $400 and apparently performs as well (or possibly better) than the $2300 14LII (although it does have much more distortion than the Canon).


----------



## Davephoto (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you guys! For now I'll go for a Zeiss prime 35mm 2.0 or 1.4, and I'll rent some other primes when needed for a shoot. Any comments on the 35 2.0 or 1.4?


----------



## Michael_pfh (Oct 22, 2012)

Davephoto said:


> Thank you guys! For now I'll go for a Zeiss prime 35mm 2.0 or 1.4, and I'll rent some other primes when needed for a shoot. Any comments on the 35 2.0 or 1.4?



There is a thread somewhere comparing the two Zeiss 35's with the Canon 35L.

I bought the Zeiss 35 F.2 because I loved the 50 and wanted something light and small.


----------

